
A World Without Mad Magazine - pseudolus
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/a-world-without-mad-magazine
======
pseudolus
Al Jaffee's fold-ins were always a highlight of Mad Magazine [0][1][2]. Even
now, many years after having been a Mad reader, it's hard to fathom how he put
them together.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_Fold-
in](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_Fold-in)

[1] [https://13thdimension.com/13-mad-fold-ins-an-al-jaffee-
celeb...](https://13thdimension.com/13-mad-fold-ins-an-al-jaffee-celebration/)

[2] [https://www.madmagazine.com/books/the-mad-fold-in-
collection](https://www.madmagazine.com/books/the-mad-fold-in-collection)

------
ksaj
I'm going to miss the clever back folding page.

